# Sub clinical mastitis AND staph pimples! Oh Miyah. :(



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Miyah. This all popped up rather suddenly.

I wash her udder daily with a chlorahexadine udder wash. I am unsure why these both hit at the same time and if they are related. I assume so, but I guess it could be coincidence.

I did the udder infusions with "today" and am hoping that clears up her light mastitis.

When milking her a couple days ago I just noticed she was tender, she had a couple pimples so at first I thought it was that, but its not normal for her to squirm and kick so I got out the mastitis test. And it was a very light gelling. I will test it again tonight now that I've done her infusions.

The nustock seems to be rubbing off a bit when I milk her out. I'm supposed to only use it every 3 days, does that sound right to everyone? I've not used Nu Stock on an udder in years, since Myra had a bad staph infection. Its been so wet lately here in the tropics I'm sure that is the cause.

Anyway, here is a youtube video I made so you can see her udder and how her milk looks good even though she has mastitis.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good for you for noticing tenderness and not assuming she was "being naughty"!

I've never used Nustock to treat staph though. I've only use Chlorohex wash followed by zinc oxide ointment. Sorry no help there!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be careful you don't get the staph infection on you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with SalteyLove. I had a bad summer 2 years ago where all 4 of our milkers got staph to varying degrees. We had to use a fairly strong solution of chlorahexadine regularly to clear it up. I only use Nustock for bald areas...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nu-stock doesn't work well for staph.

Chlorhexidine solution works, 
mix 10-2 ratio. Water/chlorhexidine solution. Mix well.
I put it in a spray bottle and spray it on daily, 2 x a day, do not rinse off. 
Do not pop the bumps. 
Do it until all gone.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I wasn't using THAT strong of a chlorahexadine solution. I will try that. Poor girl. I used the Nu Stock on Myra a few years ago (as was suggested here by members) and it worked really well, but it smells soooooo bad.

I am for sure being careful, washing my hands really well. I have a compromised immune system and am chronically ill so I am always very careful.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her udder head healed so much I went forward with another dose of Nu Stock on her udder. I was amazed!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with CMT being for cows, it's not uncommon to see a slight gelling with out infection with goats. the tenderness may be caused by the staph. NuStock being a sulfur base maybe helping to try those pimples up. I would suggest using the chlorhexidine wash, then dry the udder well before applying the nustock. This may help speed things up. Feeding fresh raw garlic can help boost her immune system As well as vit c.


----------

